# Loose Trigger, Please help



## Khondker (Aug 30, 2010)

After sighted in my 30-03 Winchester (Marlin XLR) I was unscrewing the lever. But by mistake I unscrew the screw for the trigger by few notch. I tight the screw back up but the trigger is loose.

I am planning to take the gun to a gunsmith. The nearest gun shop I have is “Bullseye Range and Gun Shop” (Lawrenceville). But they do not have a gunsmith in the store.

Their gunsmith comes and pick up the guns from the store and bring those back.

I am worried that when they are going to transport the gun back and forth, any kind of jerking or shaking will effect the scope and I will be loosing current sight in setting.

I am seeking advice, please help.


----------



## Richard P (Aug 31, 2010)

Post your question at Marlinowners.com   I think they will recommend you simply remove the lever and trigger, then reinstall more carefully. 
  Thanks for supporting  GA Carry.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 31, 2010)

If the GS transporting it is going to lose zero, how are you going to transport it with out losing zero? Is there something wrong with your scope?

http://www.marlinowners.com/forums/index.php


----------



## germag (Aug 31, 2010)

I just gotta ask.....why were you loosening the lever in the first place?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Aug 31, 2010)

What model is this rifle?


----------



## watashot89 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the same problem with my Marlin 336. Its always been a little loose, ever since my grandad gave it to me. But I just kinda ignored it cause it still shoots fine.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 31, 2010)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> What model is this rifle?



It is Marlin 30-30 336C (I have mentioned in my first posting it is XLR, which is wrong).

I have stopped at the local gun shop on the way back home and told one of the gun shop guy about the problem.

He told me all the Marlin 30-30 336C are like that.

But I have never noticed that before.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 31, 2010)

Some folks don't like the stock Marlin two piece trigger. Wild West Guns makes a one piece replacement that both eliminates the looseness and lowers the trigger pull. There is some variation between individual guns. I have a .35 that felt loose and replaced it with the WWG trigger, major improvement. I've got a .30-30 that is tight and crisp with the OEM trigger, so I left it as is.

You might want to get a Radocy Take Down Manual for the 336 and do a complete take down and clean. Then decide if it's worth the $100+/- for a WWG trigger for that gun.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

If it shoots well I'd leave well enough alone.  You confused me with the "trigger screw" comment.  The trigger is held in by a pin that you can't get to without complete disassembly of the gun.  Be careful about loosening screws on the Marlin unless you are planning on taking it all the way apart.  If you loosen the loading gate screw at all the gate will jam up the shell carrier and possibly require new parts.


----------

